# Sweet Bay Wood



## JGDean (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever used this type of wood chunks to smoke foods? What would it be suitable for? Thanks.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never heard of using sweet bay wood, but I imagine it might have that licorice undertone you get from some Bay leaves. There was a great link to different types of smoking chips and their flavors but I can't find it now. Dig around in the grilling forums and you might find it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

From what I read it is a higher quality wood suitable for woodworking applications, I can't find anything recommending it for smoking, though.


----------

